# My horse drinks lots of water? Is something wrong?



## hrsrdr (Jul 12, 2008)

Have you changed her diet or exercise program recently? How long have you had her? Do you know if she always drinks more when the weather starts to warm up? Does she have free access to salt or do you put it in her grain? Does she get extra electrolytes in a supplement? These are all things that could impact her water intake.


----------



## somoni (Mar 16, 2011)

She exercises everyday but seems tired after excercise program. Maybe she's sick and need to see a vet. Thanks.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

We had this same problem last fall. We figured out finally that we were leaving the water hose inside the tank and the frost-free hydrant was siphoning the water back down inside the hydrant. We thought we had the mother of all leaks but couldn't figure out why the ground was dry....

After we started taking the hose out of the water when we were done filling the tank, it's never happened again. I'll be interested to see if this is what's happening with your tank!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Um, yeah. Your barrel is leaking. A horse can't physically consume 55 gallons in 12 hours--they'd die. Most will drink about 5 gallons in a day.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

The water is being 'syphoned' out or is leaking out. I have never seen a horse drink even close to that much and one that drinks a lot of water (like 15 or 20 gallons a day) is eating alfalfa, nursing a foal, or something that increases water consumption and it lives in a swamp. What goes in has to come out! This story does not pass the 'common sense' test. Don't waste your money on a Vet and go out and figure out what is wrong with your system.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I second the leak or syphoning, something is making the water disappear. If your horse is actually drinking 55 gallons of water a day, something is very very wrong.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

A few years ago my horse drank out of a 55 gal bucket and it ended up empty every day. Turned out he was dumping it over then back up in upright position. I'm sure the barn owners thought we weren't giving him water, but he was just dumping it all out!

It's most likely a leak or something, but he could possibly knock it over. No horse should be drinking that much water each day.


----------

